# Kitty arched and tail all puffed up



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

This is the 2nd time in less than 2 weeks I witnessed ET arched his back and his tail all puffed up once during play, more than 1week ago and yesterday was after play session. I remembered reading that kitties do that when they are ready to attack. I didn't know what is coming next, so I left the room immediately. He came back out of the room, normal, after 2-3mins.

What is happening? should I be alarmed? He was never like this before.


----------



## proudkittymomma (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I giggled when I read this! 

Both my kitties do that when they are startled during play, and when they are getting more serious in their 'hunt.' It doesn't really mean they intend on hurting you, just that they are very wound up. 

Little Buster (10 weeks old) does this and walks almost sideways before pouncing whatever/whoever he is playing with. Earlier today he was in our walk-in closet that has an door to the bedroom and a door to the bathroom being naughty, so I loudly opened the door that was closed and scared him so bad, every hair was on end! My husband and I laughed so hard! Poor Buster had no clue what to even think, so he just ran onto my lap and started purring to make sure everything was okay. 

Our three year old, Leah, gets extremely hyper at night and rampages through the apartment with a puffed tail and her back hairs standing up. One of us will usually play "hide and seek tag" where we run and hide in another room and when she finds us, we jump out and startle her which makes her tail big and she runs and hides so we then chase her, and so on. 

I wouldn't be worried, or frightened  He just finds you so much fun, he can't contain his enthusiasm!

Enjoy the play time!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It sounds like he gets very excited with play, young cats have sooo much energy to burn off! I can't even begin to describe some of the interesting body language I've seen when kittens play!
As long as he doesn't consider you as 'Pounce-able', its just normal play behavior! 
There is a fine line between pouncing and attacking. He needs to learn pouncing on toys is acceptable, pouncing on you is not!
I'm assuming this happens? because you said you left the room, since you didn't know what ET was going to do next...?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

lol...so he is simply enthusiastic? ET is more than 3yr old, no longer a kitten. I got so worried, the 1st time hubby was at the door way watching us play, I had to quickly ask hubby to leave, in case ET attack and I followed afterwards. I didn't want hubby to get attack cos he is diabetic, can't afford even a single scratch.

When it happened the 2nd time yesterday, he arched for a much longer time, walkign sideways and we were kinda like playing hide and seek after his da-bird session. Can you imagine how scared I was, cos I just remembered cats arch, tails and fur all standing and puffed up in attack mode.

When he came out of his room, I didn't even dare approach him, though he looked normal, lol.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I think its wonderful you've got an adult cat that still wants to play like that!
If cats are played with regularly, they will continue untill old age! It can also be another clue that something is wrong if they all of a sudden lose interest in playing!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ok, thanks proudkittymama and 7cats2dogs for the assurance that he is just excited, lol. If ET stopped playing, ya, its probably a cue that something is not right.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmmn so when Munch puffed up looking at a deer out the window he might have been in play mode? I thought he was terrified of it!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Hmmn so when Munch puffed up looking at a deer out the window he might have been in play mode? I thought he was terrified of it!


Hey! A cat can dream, can't he??
In Munchs case, I'm sure it was because of the unknown facter!


----------

